# محرك مغناطيسي غير مكتمل من انتاجي( صورة) واستفسار



## pajero (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لست مهندسا لا كهربائيا ولا ميكانيكيا ولا غيره ولكن لدي بعض الاهتمامات بموضوع الطاقات البديلة وقد اخذت هذا النموذج من النت وقمت باضافة بكرة مسننة ولكن ينقصني المغناطيس وايضا اراء الخبراء من الاخوة المهندسين.حيث اني ارغب في وضع قطع صغيرة من المغناطيس بين الحلقات المسننة فهل من يقدم لي المشورة ؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا .,


----------



## أحمد السماوي (1 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع ليس بهذه البساطه أخي ....يجب أن تكون قوة التنافر بين المغناطيسين كافيه لبديء عملية الدوران ..وهذا يعتمد على كثافة الفيض للمغناطيس المستعمل والمسافه بينهما ...وكتلة المسننات ... على العموم ...يجب أن تعمل الأتي ..
1- يجب أستخدام خامات خفيفه لتصنيع التروس ( الخشب أو البلاستك )
2- يجب أستخدام مغانيط ذات قوه عاليه لبديء الحركه وأستخدامها .

العزم اللازم لأدارة أي جسم يعتمد على ( عزم القصور الذاتي للجسم وسرعة الدوران المطلوبه ) 
t= w* i
w= سرعة الدوران بال ( نصف قطريه / ثانيه )
i= عزم القصور الذاتي ( أيجاده بالنسبه للمسنن صعب لكن حاول البحث في الجداول )
عندما تحصل على العزم المطلوب تستطيع بعد ذلك تحديد قوة المغناطيس اللازمه للحركه من العلاقه :
F=t/r حيث r نصف قطر دائرة الخطوه للسن ..
هناك تفاصيل أخرى ولكن هذه خطوط عامه ...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 يونيو 2009)

كأنه مصنوع من خشب مارين بلاي وود ؟؟؟

ما هي المادة ؟


----------



## pajero (9 يونيو 2009)

نعم من الخشب واعاقني توفر المغناطيس الى اجل غير مسمى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (10 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله انت عاملو وخالص ما ناقص غير انك توضعو بالسيارة 
هههههههه . لو كان بهالبساطة ما كان حدا غلب !!


----------



## pajero (11 يونيو 2009)

حسن لصباح2 قال:


> ما شاء الله انت عاملو وخالص ما ناقص غير انك توضعو بالسيارة
> هههههههه . لو كان بهالبساطة ما كان حدا غلب !!


 

ههههه:7:

شكرا لمرورك الكريم .,


----------



## bibirizzo (17 يوليو 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك تستطيع الحصول على المغانط القوية من مكبرات الصوت baf سواءا كبيرة او صغيرة و باءبخس الاثمان من سوق الخردة لقد جربت هده الفكرة و نجحت معي لاكن بتدوير محرك اشرطة صغير قمت بتركيب قرص سيدي على المحرك و ثتبيث عدة مغانط صغيرة في حافة القرص فبمجرد تفريب المغناطيس الكبير يحصل دوران قوى


----------

